# Support Group in Los Angeles



## kc1895 (Sep 4, 2009)

They are starting a low-cost SA support group led by therapists at USC. The group is open to people with SA for the next few weeks. Call the # in the link for more info and to see if you qualify. Ask about the social anxiety group.

They need 4-6 people, so I hope enough people will join so the group can be formed 

Link: http://wellness.usc.edu/2008/07/usc-psychology-services-center.html


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

here is one too;

http://www.meetup.com/SASSY-LA/


----------



## tribute311 (Apr 8, 2008)

i'm in l.a. has anyone gone to the usc thing?


----------

